#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Παρουσίαση ΜΔΕ:Ρύπανση απο Βαρέα Μέταλλα σε ιζήματα βυθού του νομού Χανίων

## mred-akias

Παρουσίαση μεταπτυχιακου δίπλωματος Ειδίκευσης
«Ενεργειακές και Περιβαλλοντικές Χημικές Τεχνολογίες»,
του Γενικού Τμήματος, Πολυτεχνείου Κρήτης, Χανιά,

με Θέμα:
"Ρύπανση απο Βαρέα Μέταλλα 
σε ιζήματα βυθού του νομού Χανίων"

Φοιτήτης:
Σπύρος Φωτείνης
Επιβλέπων καθηγητής:
Νίκος Καλλίθρακας-Κόντος
Εργαστήριο Aναλυτικής & Περιβαλλοντικής Χημείας, Γενικού τμήματος, Πολυτεχνείου Κρήτης.

Ώρα 12.00
Ημερομηνία 02/11/2009
τοποθεσία Εργαστήριο Aναλυτικής & Περιβαλλοντικής Χημείας, Γενικού τμήματος, Πολυτεχνείου Κρήτης

----------

